# Saw mill question



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a chance to get a huge mesquite tree (huge for a mesquite). The person who is offering it asked if I could make them something as a memento of the tree but I'm wondering about the timing. How soon can I have the logs milled after the tree is felled? How long will the boards have to cure before I can use them? It gets extremely hot here in the summer. I'm wondering if I could cover the boards in black plastic for the summer and effectively kiln dry them. Here's the tree.
http://tucson.craigslist.org/zip/1005001376.html


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Duster,

My wife is waiting in the car for me so I can't elaborate much. Don't wrap them in plastic. Mesquite will be attacked by borers if you let the log lay on the ground. If you want wormy mesquite then do it. They will only penetrate into the heart about 1/4 to 1/2". The sap will be real wormy with some of the heart. 

If you don't want wormy then get is sawn and sticker it and stack it. Kiln dried right away is preferable but Mesquite dries easily with little defects. It is prone to ring shake and lots of cracks anyway, but that's part of thew allure of that species. 

Gonna move this to the mill section so you'll get more feedback. Better go she is hungry.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hot and dry in the summer indeed. Milled 1" thick they will be ready to use air dried when summer is over. If you are in a hurry, yea kiln dry it.

Have it milled as soon as it is felled (as soon as possible anyway)

Here is some reading about air drying, ok a bunch of reading.

3 links from another discussion in the "forestry and milling" section. dirtclod has a couple good ones http://www.chilternsaonb.org/downloa..._of_Timber.pdf
http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/rp/rp_nc228.pdf

I had one bookmarked too. Between these 3 I reckon there is about all you need to know on the subject :smile:
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got an email from the guy with the tree. He was forced to renege. A licensed and insured tree cutter offered to cut it down for free in exchange for the wood. RATS! :2guns:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Bummer :icon_sad:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd sue for intentional infliction of severe emotional distress. 

Remind him "Hey. Theat was our deal. I remove the tree, I get the wood, I make something for you. What, you get him to promise to make you something bigger and better?" :laughing:


----------

